# Hi, I am new with Corbin 39



## zadgranica (Nov 15, 2016)

Will be glad to learn more about sailing boats.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

Corbin 39 a bit obscure but a very capable boat and a good choice. Congrats !!!


----------



## p1l0t (Jul 22, 2020)

Damn see now that looks like a good retirement vessel! I guess as long as you can keep up with the maintenance. I got this little trailer sailer, it's great for day trips, and the low workload is refreshing but man when these guys cruise by on a 30+ footer it makes me dream a little. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome... SailNet states that you have been a member since 2016, but the post above is your first. You're a lurker!

Corbin 39 is an interesting boat. Most were sold as sturdy hulls, ready for the buyer to fit out. There was a guy at my old marina that had been fitting his out - for 30 years!

Good luck and give us a tour.


----------



## zadgranica (Nov 15, 2016)

eherlihy said:


> Welcome... SailNet states that you have been a member since 2016, but the post above is your first. You're a lurker!
> 
> Corbin 39 is an interesting boat. Most were sold as sturdy hulls, ready for the buyer to fit out. There was a guy at my old marina that had been fitting his out - for 30 years!
> 
> Good luck and give us a tour.


Yes I had read in this forum from long time and now I got my first boat and start to renovate and make it offshore capable for long cruise.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadgranica (Nov 15, 2016)

zadgranica said:


> Yes I had read in this forum from long time and now I got my first boat and start to renovate and make it offshore capable for long cruise.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Some pic from interior






























Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## LinekinBayCD (Oct 19, 2009)

zadgranica said:


> Will be glad to learn more about sailing boats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck with it and welcome. The Corbin 39 was a boat I really liked a lot when looking for a pilot house cruiser 20 years back. Never looked at one in person and wound up buying a Cape Dory MS 300 motorsailor in 2005 which I still have. I was looking for more of a coastal cruiser rather an ocean voyager. Also had a large Golden Retriever and the canoe stern would present a problem getting her on board.

Like the layout of the Corbin, seemed very livable. Wondered about the visibility from the pilot house helm since it is not all that higher than the deck, especially the bow. How is it in practice?


----------

